# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Nam MỸ mùa hè

## Golden Tours

*Hành Trình Khám Phá Nam Mỹ: Argentina – Brazil

BUENOS AIRES - THÁC IGUAZU ARGENTINA - THÁC IGUAZU BRAZIL - RIO DE JANEIRO
**Ngày khởi hành:**20/08; 20/10
**Thời gian:**09 ngày - 08 đêm
**Gía Tour: 98,500,000 VNĐ/khách*
Nam Mỹ là phần lục địa nằm ở phía Tây của Nam bán cầu Trái Đất thuộc châu Mỹ, bắt đầu từ phía nam kênh đào Panama trở xuống và là địa điểm còn khá xa lạ đối với du khách Việt. Đến với chương trình Nam Mỹ, du khách sẽ được tham quan và khám phá Tượng Chúa Kito Khổng Lồ trên đồi cao tại Rio, ngây ngất trước vẻ hùng vĩ của thác nước Iguazu đẹp nhất Thế giới, sống động với vũ điệu Samba và Tango lãng mạn, thưởng thức những món ăn lạ miệng của vùng Nam Mỹ,...


*
NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM  -  BUENOS AIRES* 
Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Buenos Aires. Qua đêm trên máy bay.   
*
NGÀY 02 : BUENOS AIRES (Ăn tối)* 
Đến Buenos Aires, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  

*NGÀY 03 : ĐẾN BUENOS AIRES (Ăn trưa, tối)* 
Đến Buenos Aires, xe đón Qúy khách và đưa đoàn đi tham quan (06 tiếng): 
•    Chụp hình Tòa nhà Quốc hội (National Congress), 


Tòa nhà quốc hội


•    Nhà thờ Metropolitan – Nhà thờ có kiến trúc cổ điển và lớn nhất thành phố Buenos Aires, gần Tòa nhà Chính Phủ. 
•    Nhà hát Colon, một trong những nhà hát opera quan trọng nhất ở Mỹ Latinh
•    San Telmo - khu phố truyền thống của nơi đây. Tại đây quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những điệu nhảy Tango trong nhiều quán bar và nhà hàng
•    La Boca  - Khu cảng mà những người nhập cư từ Ý, Tây Ban Nha, Đông Âu, Trung Đông đặt chân đầu tiên khi tới Argentina. 
•    Palermo, một khu vực mà kết hợp kiến trúc và lịch sử của nó với vui chơi giải trí  trong không gian xanh. 
•    La Recoleta, một nghĩa trang nổi tiếng. nơi chôn cất thi hài Đệ nhất phu nhân của Argentina - bà Eva Peron – người phụ nữ được người dân rất mực tôn kính bởi những đóng góp của bà cho đất nước này.
Ăn tối thưởng thức điệu nhảy Tango sôi động tại tại El Querandi, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức thịt bò và các loại rượu vang nổi tiếng thơm ngon của Argentina. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 04: BUENOS  AIRES – THÁC IGUAZU ARGENTINA (Ăn ba bữa)* 
Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Ezeiza International Airport (BUE) đáp chuyến bay đến sân bay Iguazu Argentinean Airport (IGR). Đến nơi, xe đón Qúy khách đi tham quan:
•    Vẻ đẹp kỳ vĩ của thác Iguazu - thác có hai tầng với hình dạng móng ngựa và là một trong những di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, bao gồm 275 ngọn thác lớn nhỏ cao 65 thước nằm ở công viên quốc gia Iguassu thuộc biên giới giữa Argentina và Brazil. Qúy khách có thể tham quan công viên quốc gia nằm bên phía Argentina, có những con đường mòn vào rừng, tận hưởng trọn vẹn hệ động thực vật hoang dã. Ngoài ra, Qúy khách có thể đi du thuyền vào trong lòng thác nghe những âm thanh hùng vĩ của dòng thác đổ. 
Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn đến thành phố Foz do Iguassu (lãnh thổ Brazil) ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


Thác Iguazu



*NGÀY 05: THÁC IGUAZU BRAZIL - RIO DE JANEIRO (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thăm:
•    Thác Iguazu Fall, cách thành phố Foz do Iguassu 24km. Đến Visitors Center, tham quan công viên quốc gia Iguassu. Tại đây, du khách sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến những  kiến trúc  cơ sở hạ tầng tuyệt vời cùng với những hình ảnh triển lãm của thác Iguzu Fall, dọc theo hai bên đường trải nhựa sẽ đưa đoàn đến Iguzu Fall, ở đây quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của thác nước, một cảnh quan thiên nhiên có một không hai, hùng vĩ và đẹp nhất thế giới. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Rio de Janeiro. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng.
Buổi tối, Quý khách tham gia Plataforma Show, quý khách sẽ cảm nhận được sự tái hiện lại những văn hóa truyền thống của Brazil. Kết thúc chương trình với màn trình diễn trang phục hoành tráng nhiều màu sắc.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng thịt nướng. Trở về khách sạn ngỉ ngơi.


Plataforma Show





*NGÀY 06: RIO DE JANEIRO (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Nguyên ngày Qúy khách tham quan, khám phá thành phố Rio De Janeiro:  
•    Tượng chúa Kitô - một biểu tượng của Brazil, đứng trên một đỉnh núi hoa cương cao 710 m trong khuôn viên của công viên Quốc gia Tijuca. Tượng được dựng năm 1931 nhân dịp kỷ niệm 100 năm ngày Brazil độc lập, cao 30m. Ngọn núi nơi tượng đứng có tên Corcovado (có nghĩa là "lưng gù" trong tiếng Bồ Đào Nha). Tượng được làm theo thiết kế của kiến trúc sư Paul Landowski và do kỹ sư Heitor da Silva Costa xây dựng. 
•    Đi cáp treo tham quan Núi Sugar Loaf, đây là ngọn núi đá cẩm thạch bên bờ Vịnh như một chiến sĩ oai nghiêm đứng gác lối vào của Thành phố, du khách có thể phóng tầm nhìn chiêm ngưỡng những bãi biển đẹp tuyệt vời nối đuôi nhau. 
Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan: 
•    Bãi Biển Pepino, Ipanema, Copacabana, sân vận động Maracana, trung tâm thành phố Rio, ngôi Thánh đường Metropolitan Cathedral, trung tâm Sambodrome, nơi diễn ra Lễ hội Carnival hàng năm 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


Tượng chúa Ki tô





*NGÀY 07: RIO DE JANEIRO – TP.HCM (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng. Xe đưa Qúy khách đi thành phố Niteroi dọc cung đường biển tuyệt đẹp, đi ngang cầu lớn Rio-Niterói Bridge (dài 13.29 kilometres). Đến nơi, đoàn tham quan: 
•    Bảo tàng nghệ thuật đương đại nổi tiếng Thế giới (Museum of Contemporary Arts (MAC) do kiến trúc sư Oscar Niemeyer thiết kế. 
•    Lên đồi ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Rio de Janeiro từ công viên City Park. 
•    Du thuyền tham quan Vịnh Guanabara Bay Cruise. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Trở về Rio de Janeiro tham quan mua sắm tại trung tâm Leblon Shopping
Sau khi ăn tối, di chuyển ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay 


Cầu lớn Rio-Niterói Bridge





*NGÀY 08: TRÊN MÁY BAY * 

*NGÀY 09: VIỆT NAM* 
Đến sân bay TSN, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt. 

_Golden Tours kính chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ_
*Gía Tour: 98,500,000 VNĐ/khách
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trờ lên*
*Bao gồm:
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình  
-    Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé). 
-    Vé máy bay các chặng nội địa: Buenos Aires – Iguazu// Iguazu – Rio.  
-    Phí visa Argentina, Brazil.   
-    Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
-    Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm. 
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả). Nam Mỹ là phần lục địa nằm ở phía Tây của Nam bán cầu Trái Đất thuộc châu Mỹ, bắt đầu từ phía nam kênh đào Panama trở xuống và là địa điểm còn khá xa lạ đối với du khách Việt. Đến với chương trình Nam Mỹ, du khách sẽ được tham quan và khám phá Tượng Chúa Kito Khổng Lồ trên đồi cao tại Rio, ngây ngất trước vẻ hùng vĩ của thác nước Iguazu đẹp nhất Thế giới, sống động với vũ điệu Samba và Tango lãng mạn, thưởng thức những món ăn lạ miệng của vùng Nam Mỹ,...


Công ty du lịch Golden Tours

Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437

Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC

Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn -Website:www.goldentours.vn

Facebook: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn*

----------

